# Messer MG710 rod



## mirage100 (May 10, 2019)

I need to fix a anvil . I have been told that the Messer Mg710 is the rod to use.  I can not find it on line any where. I hear that you need to order it but I need a on-line supply house that will order it for me . Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fitter Bill (May 10, 2019)

http://www.messerwelding.com/


----------



## Norseman C.B. (May 11, 2019)

Thanks fer the link Bill.................................


----------



## mirage100 (May 11, 2019)

They will not sell direct. Got it ordered from airgas . HOLY CRAP 270.00 for 10lb can delivered.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (May 11, 2019)

mirage100 said:


> They will not sell direct. Got it ordered from airgas . HOLY CRAP 270.00 for 10lb can delivered.


And I wonder how a decent old anvil can cost so much money even if it's been repaired!


----------



## Cadillac (May 11, 2019)

270-10 pounds ain’t bad. I had a exhaust header that a flange had broke off and was obsolete so I had to repair. Called my vendor for some rod. Must be made from unicorn horns or something bought a 7 pound box got the invoice days later was 729 dollars. 100 dollars a pound and I felt bad I only used 3 rods for the repair.


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 11, 2019)

I use the MG600 rod to do repairs on the boiler burners, that usually runs in the $60-$70/# range, expensive but it does work.


----------



## mirage100 (May 13, 2019)

The anvil is at a friends house. When his summer help shows up they will put it in my truck. I will take pictures of it before and after.


----------



## mirage100 (May 18, 2019)

got my new anvil today


----------



## mirage100 (May 18, 2019)

started to weld today


----------



## mirage100 (May 18, 2019)

Found a crack on the side where the top plate is coming loose. How far do I dig


----------



## john.k (May 21, 2019)

I fail to see how any of this is going to work.Yes ,I know these rods are costly,but that doesnt buy success..........if the anvil was cast steel,yes,but not cast iron.....


----------

